# June grass?



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Been three weeks since the last report on grass. It is now July .. lol. How does it look?

Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wasn't too thick last week in OBA. Kind of a pain, but definitely fishable.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Just looked at the Pcola web cam .. lot of "seaweed" on the beach.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

There was a lot just a few miles out yesterday.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Whatca think in a couple week?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Lawn Fishing!
Went to Navarre yesterday evening to fish the surf. Lines were washed on to the shore within about 10 minutes. Casted twice, both times washed straight to shore due to soo much grass. 2 weeks from now? Not sure?
Was great to get out of the house though.

“GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Hopefully in a couple weeks all the floating grass just offshore will be holding tons of Mahi and the fun really gets going.


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sea Monkey said:


> The OLE Lawn Fishing!
> Went to Navarre yesterday evening to fish the surf. Lines were washed on to the shore within about 10 minutes. Casted twice, both times washed straight to shore due to soo much grass. 2 weeks from now? Not sure?
> Was great to get out of the house though.
> 
> “GET’EM OFF THE BOTTOM”


Great report, thanks. Was prepping my surf gear for an early outing Sunday morning to West of Opal Beach and gone ahead of the tourists arrivals to the beach where history shows that is at 11 AM +/- 30 minutes. But, with that report, I guess I'll not waste a load up and trip. I've always appreciated the 'negative' reports and try to do the same. Those reports are just as valuable IMHO as the 'look what I caught!' reports. Thanks Sea Monkey.


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Was out yesterday morning just east of Fort Pickens and it was basically unfishable due to the grass. Stayed for a bit anyway and actually managed a couple dink whiting right in the wash. Had to reel in about every 30 seconds to clear off the gunk.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks. What does a storm usually do with the grass .. better or worse?


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Any grass reports?


----------



## jjsmith8301 (May 30, 2018)

Was out this morning and hit a few spots from Navarre to just past Opal Beach. The June grass and sargassum were atrocious. I was just throwing a gotcha but it was globs green slime on every cast and there were huge mats of sargassum everywhere. In between the masses it was free floating. Pretty much impossible to fish and the current was rippin'.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

jjsmith8301 said:


> Was out this morning and hit a few spots from Navarre to just past Opal Beach. The June grass and sargassum were atrocious. I was just throwing a gotcha but it was globs green slime on every cast and there were huge mats of sargassum everywhere. In between the masses it was free floating. Pretty much impossible to fish and the current was rippin'.


At Johnson’s Beach today grass and sargassum present but not that thick, mostly broken up. Low visibility and water tasted like it had a lot of fresh mixed in. Current was coming from the west today so that’s not surprising.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

sbrettphill said:


> At Johnson’s Beach today grass and sargassum present but not that thick, mostly broken up. Low visibility and water tasted like it had a lot of fresh mixed in. Current was coming from the west today so that’s not surprising.


Well throwing a spoon yesterday was night and day to my experience letting some bait soak. About every 10 minutes I had to clean off the grass and sargassum. Not a bite but couldn’t hardly tell anyway.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

We're at Gulf Shores for the week. Grass is pretty atrocious. As tide was going out, I was able to cast from the bar into deeper water with a jig .... had to clean grass off but was able to fish. 

Caught a couple Spanish


----------



## bamaflinger (Jun 30, 2011)

Awful in Pensacola this morning. I’m going out to the sandbar and chunking, it’s full of turnips before I can put the reel in the holder. Oh well, still sitting out here for a while enjoying my favorite time of day.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Picked up so much on my transducer coming back from the Blues Saturday that my sounder quit working.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Grass much better today at Gulf Shores. Cake to actually leave poles out….boost of the fun was on a jig past the bar
Lot of action though;
5 hardheads
8 hardtails
1 blue
2 spanish
1 trout


----------

